# Customs Threat to Folding Knives



## DragonMind (Jun 15, 2009)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]*If You Havent Yet Written Customs, DO IT TODAY!

*Comments to Customs on their proposed rule change that threatens to make most pocket knives regulated switchblades must be received by the end of this week. For many parts of the country, if they dont get mailed today, they wont get there in time.

These letters to Customs are key elements in our fight to protect your pocket knives, even if Customs ignores them. The more opposition comments that are filed on the record, the better it is for us. Invest a few minutes and 44 cents for a stamp to help us ffght this Pocket Knife Grab by Customs.

As we have been repeating from the start, dont make the mistake of believing that this is only about imported assisted opening folders. Mind you, that would be insulting enough, and any real American ought to be upset with even that action, but its so much more than that. Ive read a lot of really ridiculous rationalizations online and they dont hold water. This ruling would imperil, at a minimum, all one-hand opening folders. That represents 80% of the knives sold today in the U.S. 

Theres a reason that the entire industry is organizing and mobilizing to defeat this effort. Its because it is a real threat, not some wackos overwrought theory. Theres a reason that the NRA, Second Amendment Foundation and the Citizens Committee for the Right to Keep and Bear Arms have joined in this fight. They understand the threat to their members and the bigger threat this precedent might set.

We are working hard to produce a well-documented legal brief of comments opposing this action.  With our request for an extension denied, the lawyers are burning the midnight oil to get it done in time. Your letters of opposition will make a difference when we get to the next stage, I assure you.

*We need you to write CBP NOW!  Click below for a Model Letter you can send to CBP. You MUST write TODAY!

*  http://www.kniferights.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=79&Itemid=29
or
 http://tinyurl.com/q7w8tm

*Additional details about this issue can be found at:

*  http://www.kniferights.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=84&Itemid=1
or
 http://tinyurl.com/nz6brt

*We Need Your Contributions*[/FONT]


----------

